# Foray into CA



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

This is to introduce Boomer the amphilophus hogaboomorum to the forum.


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Rehomed, due to not being the direction I had originally wanted to go. I'm still surprised at how passive Boomer was. Anytime I fed the SD went crazy like piraña and Boomer would retreat to the other side.


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Well, I am back in CA cichlids. Purchased 3 Rainbow Cichlids yesterday, all about 3in. I know that I have a pair as there were eggs being guarded by one in a broken clay pot in the tank at the LFS. Now just need to figure out which tank will be their home after QT.


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Greedy food dance


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Moved a male and female rainbow into private quarters as they keep trying to spawn.


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Acquired 2 more Herotilapia multispinosa for a total of 5 and a free 60g cube (24in x 24in x 24in) Dec/JAN. THE 90G had a corner seal fail so all the fish got moved to other tanks. The H.M. got the cube with 12ish harlequin rasboras. The H.M. have spawned several times and finally started getting successful free swimming fry. The last time I had 2 pairs spawn within days of each other. The spawns turned into one ball of fry so I had to remove the solo adult and the other pair. Here is the solo pair with the fry. I believe it's the male that doesn't like the camera and charges at me.
Feeding Ken's .5mm fry pellets and 1mm premium cichlid pellets, Sera O-nip tabs and crumbs from the bottom of the misc food containers in the fish room.


----------

